# When is a Hatchling a Hatchling?



## Chucky (Dec 7, 2012)

Since I have a few eggs hatching and even more down the line I was wondering when you can actually call a hatchling a hatchling? I know when it first starts to peck/chew at the shell it's called a pip. 

Is it when it first sticks out a foot, head, whatever or is it when it is completely out of the egg?


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't count your hatchlings before they hatch.


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 7, 2012)

When it hatches. Some that break out don't always make it out of the egg alive.


----------



## Chucky (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, I have 3 right now that two are out of the shell but the top of the shell is still on them but they are walking around with it and the other one is just sitting in the bottom half but the top is gone/pieces. I would imagine that he/she is still soaking up the egg sac.

It's not that I'm counting them before they hatch, I just want to know "When" you call them hatched? All of this is just so I can keep records of them.


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2012)

I think this is a bit subjective. Once they are out of there egg walking around, I consider that "hatched". Pieces of egg shell stuck to them don't change this definition for me. If their feet are on the media, they are hatched. I continue to call them hatchlings until their egg tooth is absorbed, or thereabouts, at which time I start calling them babies. Once they hit a year, they are yearlings. Once they hit two, I call them juveniles. Once they get adult size, I call them adults.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 7, 2012)

Tom said:


> I think this is a bit subjective. Once they are out of there egg walking around, I consider that "hatched". Pieces of egg shell stuck to them don't change this definition for me. If their feet are on the media, they are hatched. I continue to call them hatchlings until their egg tooth is absorbed, or thereabouts, at which time I start calling them babies. Once they hit a year, they are yearlings. Once they hit two, I call them juveniles. Once they get adult size, I call them adults.



Some here


----------

